# Large breed puppy food vs reg puppy food



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Enya is on Iam's large breed puppy food as it's the only large breed puppy food available here. I'm pretty rural. Is there a major difference between the two, large breed and regular puppy? Is it better for her to be on large breed puppy food? And if so, how long have you kept yours on it?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I have been told to switch to adult at 6 months. However, I go from large breed puppy to large breed adult.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you compare ingredients labels there's usually not much difference.Protein is a little higher in puppy food.Many people feed puppies adult food.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I feed them adult food at 6 months, puppy food makes them grow too fast which isn't good for bones and hips. 
I would also switch to this food:
https://www.chewy.com/fromm-gold-holistic-large-breed/dp/32616

you can get it delivered, it's holistic, and it's actually made by the the family owned company (not outsourced like 90% of the dog food out there).


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Deb said:


> Enya is on Iam's large breed puppy food as it's the only large breed puppy food available here. I'm pretty rural. Is there a major difference between the two, large breed and regular puppy? Is it better for her to be on large breed puppy food? And if so, how long have you kept yours on it?


Not sure where you are but if this company will ship to you I'd give them a look:

http://www.sportdogfood.com/canine-power-chicken-and-rice-30-20/

Haven't had a puppy in a long time so maybe someone else will chime in about whether it's appropriate for lb puppy.

In any case it's a step up from Iams.

""Key Benefits

Chicken Meal as the first ingredient. No Meat Meal or By-Product Meal.
No Corn, Wheat, Soy, or Gluten. No Peas, or Egg or Egg Product.
No Artificial preservatives, flavors, fillers or by-products further reducing the likelihood of food allergies and intolerances.

Glucosamine & Chondroitin infused to promote Bone and Joint Health.
Omega-3 Fatty Acids from Salmon Oil, Menhaden Fish Meal and Whole Ground Flaxseed Meal ensure a Healthy Skin and Coat
Active Enzymes, Probiotics, Antioxidants, and Trace Minerals to support a Healthy Immune System.
Optimal levels of Calcium & Phosphorus, essential for developing strong bones, teeth and excellent muscle tone.
Vitamin E Supplement to help protect the body from damage caused by free radicals.
Vitamin A Supplement for optimum eyesight, proper body and immune function.
Vitamin D Supplement helps in the development of muscles, bones, teeth, and soft tissue.
Zinc to promote tougher feet and healthier coat in working dogs.""


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I wouldn't feed regular puppy food, only large breed. "regular" puppy food is designed to help smaller breeds fuel their rapid growth to adult size. A bad thing for a larger-sized dog such as GSDs.

I would just switch to a good adult dog food. Or if you want to stay on large breed puppy for a while longer, go to chewy.com and find a quality food. Most things qualify for free shipping.
I've never fed puppy food past 4 months old.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fromm offers a large breed puppy food - not sure in your area. We fed the large breed puppy- gold line. Was very happy with the results of the food and felt safe my pup was not growing to fast. If limited choices your other option is a good quality adult food as mentioned.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I'm looking into the links you sent me.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I fed Val Orijen Large Breed Puppy until he was right at 6 months old as I recall. He has been on Orijen Tundra or Six Fish since and he's doing great!


----------

